

Top of the First mountain - visionreached
http://visionreached.com/2013/03/01/top-of-the-first-mountain/
I have climbed to the top of the first mountain. If you listen or read anything from Seth Godin you have heard about “The Dip”. At the beginning you are getting higher and higher up the curve of your goal and it is nothing but excitement. Inevitability the dip comes. If you don’t know about the dip you will stumble and fall hard tumbling down the first mountain into the valley only to look up at the bigger mountain ahead of you and give up. I will beat the dip.
======
visionreached
This is a blog about my journey.

